# Governor Control Rod #393613 16hp Briggs



## tigerwiles (Jul 18, 2011)

I think I did it this time!!! Broke the governor control rod (linkage) on my 16hp BS (model 326437 - type 1070-01). Figured I'd just get a new one. SURPRISE!! Discontinued part (#393613). Seems that just a year ago they were available based on internet research. I have search high and low for this rod to no avail.
I'm turning to you guys (and gals) for some help. A lot of parts suppliers SAY they have it but not on their shelves. When they try to get it....same result.... not available.
Does anybody have any idea where I can get my grubby little fingers on one of these? New (preferred) or used.


----------



## deansfarm (Mar 21, 2015)

*BS 393613 gov rod*

I have two of 393613 rods left as of 3/21/2015 call me at 517-437-3410


----------



## jhngardner367 (Apr 5, 2011)

Parts for those old cast-iron engines are getting real hard to find !


----------

